# Bella the Havanese



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My brother who lives in Canada has recently got his first dog 

I am normally pretty good with dog breeds, but had never heard of a Havanese!

She is gorgeous  I want one!!!














































Isnt she lovely!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_awww what a cutie hehe i love her little jumper and bed :001_tt1: she looks like a very spoilt little minx :001_tt1:_


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my god I think shes the cutest sweetest little dog Iv ever seen, shes so cute :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

How old is she Iv never heard of the breed 

would love to see more photos of her :smile5:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have heard of this breed................but omg! How adorable is she!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I have heard of this breed................but omg! How adorable is she!!! :001_tt1:


Isnt she Im really quite smitten, shes just so dinky :smile5:


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

So cute! I love the sweater. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes a very cute pup, i have heard of them before, but dont no anyone that has one, very sweet,x


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

aw what a cutie pie!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She is about 4-5 months now, I want to go to Canada to see her!!! My sister-in-law to be's boss has a Havanese which is why they chose the breed, I'm guessing there are more in Canada than in the UK.

It does look quite funny with my brother with her tho as he is 6ft 4" and a builder  his girlfriend is 5ft maybe 5ft 2" so she looks perfect with her!

*Heidi*


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my, how cute is she! Absolutely adorable yet I don't do small dogs! :001_tt1:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Oh my, how cute is she! Absolutely adorable yet I don't do small dogs! :001_tt1:


neither do I lol!!! but I want one!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

How big will she grow


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> How big will she grow


She will be about the size of a Jack Russel/Bichon/Mini Schnauzer 

Havanese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Heidi*


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for info on size, i have a little mini schnauzer a little havanese would fit in nicely


----------

